# Southern California Review Courses



## Environmental_Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm deciding on a review course in So Cal for April '11, does anyone have feedback on particular offerings? I took the EIT review with Ca PECC review in Santa Ana, they were quite good.

I put together this small spreadsheet for anyone else looking as well, comparing what I could find on the internet. The "other boards" class is noticeably missing, no info on theirs yet.

Thanks!

PE_Review_Courses.xls


----------



## playboyman007 (Oct 14, 2010)

You might want to consider RBF Review Course.


----------



## Environmental_Guy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for the lead Playboy I will check them out!


----------



## dastuff (Oct 15, 2010)

I took MP Review and thought it did a decent job. I remember thinking that the transportation, geotech, surveying and one of the structural professors were spot on. Water/Environmental i think went into way to much depth for general (but hopefully more helpful for the afternoon section). Construction did an okay job of showing what types of problems to expect, but i didn't sit through the afternoon portion so I don't know how he did for PM problems. For structural i recommend the Hiner manual over anything else. One thing is there is a lot of note taking (but they do provide 3 books of slides/notes which is useful).

All in all i thought is was good for the courses i was not strong in (geotech/transportation/surveying), but still had to do quite a bit of studying for my own depth (structural). I gave up on water/construction and just hoped the AM questions would be do-able (which they were).

I had a friend do the 'other boards' review course and he said they just did problems all the time, which is probably helpful for your own depth but not so helpful for the other depths. Also the problems were out of the practice problems books so you could have just as easily saved yourself the 1800 and done it on your own.


----------



## playboyman007 (Oct 15, 2010)

dastuff said:


> I took MP Review and thought it did a decent job. I remember thinking that the transportation, geotech, surveying and one of the structural professors were spot on. Water/Environmental i think went into way to much depth for general (but hopefully more helpful for the afternoon section). Construction did an okay job of showing what types of problems to expect, but i didn't sit through the afternoon portion so I don't know how he did for PM problems. For structural i recommend the Hiner manual over anything else. One thing is there is a lot of note taking (but they do provide 3 books of slides/notes which is useful).
> All in all i thought is was good for the courses i was not strong in (geotech/transportation/surveying), but still had to do quite a bit of studying for my own depth (structural). I gave up on water/construction and just hoped the AM questions would be do-able (which they were).
> 
> I had a friend do the 'other boards' review course and he said they just did problems all the time, which is probably helpful for your own depth but not so helpful for the other depths. Also the problems were out of the practice problems books so you could have just as easily saved yourself the 1800 and done it on your own.



Das, did you end up passing?


----------



## SENGINEER (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello Environmental_Guy, how was the RBF review courses?


----------



## Environmental_Guy (Jan 4, 2012)

I wound up taking the PECC Review course instead. I found them to be very helpful, nailed the 8-hour first try.


----------

